# aarch64 resolution screen vt



## Bormental (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi. On orangepi prime is freebsd 12 release. by default, the vt console has a resolution of 1920*1080. How to change it? so that scfb can change the resolution to something else? Thanks.


----------



## acheron (Mar 30, 2019)

I don't think it's possible, read this paper for details : https://doi.asiabsdcon.org/10.25263/asiabsdcon2019/p01a


----------

